# I Can't Believe I Forgot



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Seven years ago on Jan 13 I lost my best girl, my first GSD. I have no pictures of her to post from over here but she was lovely black and cream American showline. 

Lucky was the first, from a BYB. She was the best dog, a best buddy to my then young son, and my protector. Loyal and friendly to all she knew. In her almost 13 years with us she never once did anything to cause concern or problems. She was a perfect lady, a perfect dog. 

When I marreid Joe she accepted him right into her pack and she became his girl. It was fun to watch her turn into a daddy's girl and of course daddy loved her a lot too. 

She was my first obedience dog and I am so grateful that she was so forgiving. 

She was almost 13 when she told us it was time, she could not walk well, she had no control of her bladder, was getting lost in her self and was almost deaf. I hadn't the heart to take her. Joe took her and I sat on the bed in our room and cried. And I am crying as I right this. I still miss her 7 years later. 

I have been so busy over here I lost track of days and realized I let that day slide by in my memory. Maybe on purpose. I still miss her so. My angel.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

RIP sweet girl. She sounds like our Sneaker, who was my first GSD.


----------



## Debbieg (Jun 7, 2009)

I am sure she does not mind you forgetting the day she left because you remember all that days she was with you. Those are the days at that count. I think a lot about the ones I love who have passed and it hurts, but I am glad for those memories, know I will see them again


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally Posted By: Debbieg I am sure she does not mind you forgetting the day she left because you remember all that days she was with you. Those are the days at that count.


Well said!


----------



## Qyn (Jan 28, 2005)

Condolences, Kathy (hugs). RIP Lucky.









She was not just "Lucky" by name but also by the fact she had all of you as her family - look at the legacy she has left as, by being so wonderful, you continue to have one or more GSDs in your life. I bet (if it is possible) she would have a "GSD smile" on her face if she could see you now.

I agree totally with what Debbieg posted and Cassidys Mom quoted - that is beautifully stated and very true.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

You know I have done this with my parents too. I think about them a lot in the days leading up to the anniversary of their passing but on the specific day, Nov 8 for mom and Dec 31 for dad, I don't think about it. Then a day or two later I think about it again.

I have always wondered if this was my way of protecting my self and my emotions?


----------



## luvmysheps (Mar 13, 2004)

You know Kathy, I find I do the same thing with my parents and also my Uzzy. Just can't bear to remember the exact day I guess.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)




----------

